# Cube3x3x3 source code



## Bruce MacKenzie (Jan 4, 2022)

I have uploaded the source of a little cube utility program Cube3x3x3 to GitHub. The program has no particular use for speed solvers. It features a optimal solver in the q-turn metric and routines for converting cube positions into facelet permutations for use with GAP. I offer the package mainly for programmers who may be interested in how I have modeled the Cube and the Rubik's Cube group. The source is an Xcode project in Objective C for MacOS.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 4, 2022)

Why do you upload zip files though? Oo


----------



## Bruce MacKenzie (Jan 4, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> Why do you upload zip files though? Oo


Is this a problem?


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 4, 2022)

Bruce MacKenzie said:


> Is this a problem?


Unzipping them would make it easier for people to browse through your code directly.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 5, 2022)

GitHub is for providing source code specifically. By uploading zipped files which are basically binaries you more or less disable all features that git offers.


----------



## qwr (Jan 5, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> GitHub is for providing source code specifically. By uploading zipped files which are basically binaries you more or less disable all features that git offers.


Completely agree and Github specifically provides a mechanism for binaries called github releases


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

Bruce MacKenzie said:


> I have uploaded the source of a little cube utility program Cube3x3x3 to GitHub. The program has no particular use for speed solvers. It features a optimal solver in the q-turn metric and routines for converting cube positions into facelet permutations for use with GAP. I offer the package mainly for programmers who may be interested in how I have modeled the Cube and the Rubik's Cube group. The source is an Xcode project in Objective C for MacOS.
> 
> View attachment 18250


Thanks for sharing. I just starred the repo. Good work on making these codes public!


----------

